# Creative Scout Radar 2.0 help



## Frizz (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Not sure who to turn to anymore, having a bit of a cry. Creative is just going around in circles with their lack of ownership of issues via their support so I am speaking to 2 different people who overlap with their suggestions with a 1-2 day turn around on their reply.

Yes it is a gimmicky feature to have but its one I've paid for and I at least want to be able to try and use it so that I can judge it for myself..

*Issue:  *

Using Scout Radar 2.0 with the following devices (Pixel XL2, Galaxy Note 8 and Bluestacks emulator)

Error message:

Connection Failed

1) Ensure that your PC and mobile device is connected to the same Wi-Fi Network
2) If you are using an anti-virus software on your PC, configure the firewall in your anti-virus software to accept port 8000.

*Troueblshooting:*

- I've first and foremost tried their knowledge base articles for solutions..
http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=200002&c
- I have tried version 1.07 and 1.08 of Scout Radar APK.
- I only have one Wi-Fi network in the house
- I can successfully use Android to PC apps like Filedrop with no issues and communicates via LAN/WLAN as well as long as its on the same network


I've reformatted and went as far as using diskpart on my main drive to ensure complete isolation of any programs/software possibly causing complications.

I have a screenshot below to show all things related to Creative have no restrictions in Windows. And my port is indeed forwarded as per the screenshot also.

I am on the Windows Build 1803 (Redstone) which is my main suspicion that is causing the issue. Creative have advised that it works perfectly fine on their system but have not advised the Windows Version they are using. (Still waiting on a reply)

If anyone has Windows 10 with the Redstone update and can try Scout Radar 2.0 that would be great, otherwise any other suggestions?

Cheers dudes!

EDIT: Sound Card is Creative Sound Blaster X AE-5, updated on system specs.


----------



## laurindocrestani (Jul 28, 2018)

Same here! did you solve it?

Solved...open port 8000 in the Windows firewall...


----------



## t0ucht0ne (Jul 30, 2018)

I didn't just open up port 8000 - i went as far as disabling windows firewall altogether and never got Scout 2.0 to work. And here is why... Because the retards at Creative - and I don't even know what they did to make it impossible to use with a wired computer - but your game machine absolutely has to be using WIFI if you want your Android phone to connect to it. That's what they mean with the small print "does not work on intranet". So, if you were like me and spent hours troubleshooting and wasting your time trying to get something that will never actually work I hope this helps.

I can tell you this. As much as I was hoping to try this feature there is no way it is worth playing online games via wifi when a wired connected is available. The dumb part is that there is nothing anywhere in the marketing material or even outside of the retail box that explains any of this. It should have a sign that says "open this box if you want to waste your frackin' time."

But the good news is, the rest of the software provided is AWESOME... lol... not.

I went with the new Creative AE-5 series after owning an XI-Fi for the last 7 years and loved it. Figured I'd get more of the same with this updated card from Creative. So disappointed.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 30, 2018)

................ Really? They sell a PCI-E Sound Card for a desktop and require Wi-FI for the F**KING feature to work!? Sigh.. The response I got from Creative was pretty poor, instead of looking into it they just blatantly told me it works for some computers but some just don't. Thanks Creative and your POS support.


----------



## nsxtacy (Oct 28, 2018)

Well to chime in the scout radar works perfectly for me and I'm just using a modded realtek driver, and my PC is not on WiFi.  Sounds like a firewall or possibly router issue, if any sort of AP isolation is active that could prevent the wireless devices from talking to the wired ones. The one thing I've never gotten to work is the room calibration however, it cycles through 3 or 4 times before saying "Not all of your speakers are detected" even though I hear them all just time. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Frizz (Nov 4, 2018)

nsxtacy said:


> Well to chime in the scout radar works perfectly for me and I'm just using a modded realtek driver, and my PC is not on WiFi.  Sounds like a firewall or possibly router issue, if any sort of AP isolation is active that could prevent the wireless devices from talking to the wired ones. The one thing I've never gotten to work is the room calibration however, it cycles through 3 or 4 times before saying "Not all of your speakers are detected" even though I hear them all just time. Just my 2 cents



Glad to know it actually works for some people. It is a weird one, for example I use an app called Filedrop which transfers anything from my phone to my PC over Wi-Fi and vice versa which works flawlessly :/


----------



## Spooky (Jan 13, 2019)

This  crap not work for me too..

Already make test with 3 routers , Xiaomi MI Router 3g, Asus RT51AC, Arris tg1692a, tried in Galaxy Note 8 (Oreo 8.1), and in LG L40 (4.4.2 Kitkat).

That APP its not compatible with IPV6. You will need disable ipv6 in you computer network to can connect the APP (Mobile) to PC.

I using Wifi Chip AC 8265 in my computer.

The problem its not the WIFI or WIRED network, its this app its FAKE and CRAP make by Creative. I can connect to app with successful but dont detect any sound!.

I already remove anti-virus, firewall, disable firewall from Windows, disabled Firewall from router and nothing!

I have lot Apps in my phone, computer, services like SSH, WinSCP, FTP, Website, MTSC, all this services in my network works perfectly.

This app is a lie! It's fake! Does not exist! A trash! A Deception!

Creative should urgently remove any Scout Radar information from the Site, the PlayStore, the Apple Store, the SoundBlasterX AE-5 manual

I hate companies that advertise misleadingly and do not give support to solve the problem! Creative Never Again in My Life!


----------



## Balap (Jul 31, 2022)

Hello! I need help with finding the software they called " Creative scout radar for windows". It seems that it was completely removed from the internet. Maybe someone still have the installation kit saved somewhere...


----------

